# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل >  تست PDU

## noorsoft

دوستان قصد دارم تعدادی PDU بزارم تا کسانی که برنامه دیکدر را نوشته اند بتونن برنامشون را تست کنند که آیا همه حالتها را میتوته بخونه یا نه
این مثالها را در برنامه خود تست کنید و اگه مشکل داشتید بیان کنید
مثال اول


06918919015001400C91891933564798000880203122431341  8C0500037D02010643062C0627064A064A200E0020062A0635  0627062F0641200E002006430631062F0645200E0020062D06  2706440645200E00200627063506440627200E0020062E0648  0628200E00200646064A0633062A200E0020062E0648063106  2F0645200E002006280647200E00200645063106270645062A  200E00200686067E200E002006430631
جواب دریافتی


Incoming message with ID 256 is a msg deliver
timestamp of message      : 13/02/08 22:34:31
source address of message : +989133657489
message text              : 
كجايي
تصادف
كردم
حالم
اصلا
خوب
نيست
خوردم
به
مرامت
چپ
كر

----------


## noorsoft

مثالهای بعدی

06918919015001200C91891933686020000880204071031541  70000A000A000A0020002000200398000A200E00200020002F  007C005C000A200E00200020002F00200020000A006F006D00  720061006E00200061006700650020004C0045004E00470041  004D004F000A007000650069006400610020006B006F006E00  69002E002E002100210021200E
079189390500410001000B819031037616F000009E6937685A  A687E561F95B01028140A00825025280402090EF1439F1400A  71D92C2FCFE92071581ECE9741E4F79C1ECE97416BF45B5CA6  2B50E8303D0C129741EDB03B050A9ECBA0193D3C4783C461F9  392C2797413150580F0ACBCBFA3A3A4C0795DBF2B71E240ECB  C3F6B09C5C06B5D37374590502814020100804522183506816  640D328B4E6AD2595401
06918919015001200C91891943319422000080209022446341  7E20100804002840000000A0008140000040010281409BD7E6  B501BE5E20050804E2F9483C9F0204028140AF0D70F35264CB  2072784E2F83CE6F7619347FCBD76850580F1287CFE832885C  6687DB2071581EA683C6E83439DC06ADCB2071F91C6E8388CF  69910A2206A5C1A64BD75201
06918919015001200C91891933686020000080107231626141  99B114080402814020104896028140201008344B2940201068  F322BD40201008040291402005080402810620100804028178  A00D10E4538040201068E3DBF040201008040281401BDF8607  028140201089D7E2299A6972DD9D06A5DD61503B7C72A7E768  D0189D2EFF14D9B03B0D8AA5CAEC303A0D92A5DA6137689632  87C9613A688E0EB7412E

06918919015050640C9189192330547500008010922295610C  A00500030E0201A0E17C19D47ECBC7E8B0FC0DA287E761FB5B  0E5ABFDD205E991D46A77D2197CBE55220C3EC30881E9E87ED  6F3968FD7683D4EFB73C2C0691C3F23288576687D1695FC8E5  72B914C8303B0CA287E761FB5B0E5ABFDD20F5FB2D0F8BCB73  3468FE9687D7E8B2CBE5728514C4323BDC0689C3F2301D1476  93C3FA72BE0C9ABFE5E135BA0C52BFDF
06918919015050640C9189192330547500008010922295220C  190500030E0202E4617119D47ECBC7E832688E7E93CB21
06918919015001200C91891933686020000080202112844341  89D437481E0685F5A073990D7287412C50580F3ABFD9201008  143687E56972D84D0645F46550982E2F83F2E1F91B347FBBC5  6F36286C0ECBD3E4B09B1C0139CBED3439EC0EB741F437481E  0689C3A0B41B840EB7CB20F47BEE8E0CD165791894769FDF6F  7719D47EBBCF6F36286C0ECBD3E4B09B0CFA854221

----------


## noorsoft

این هم یکی دیگه

079189390500410001000B819031637584F9000088CDB7385C  669741EDF21CBD4E9741EDB01B14D683CEE8701BE42ECFE9A0  797B8E0EE7CBA0B27C1E66A7CBA076D80D5A87DB2077794E07  B5C36E903D3C2F83D6E83739DC06E5CBA0333AEC7EBBCB2072  581E6E83D06139685D06CDDB7374385F06B5C3EE37481DB687  C52077985C6685C9E136C85D9ED343


جواب


Outgoing message with ID 0 is a msg submit
timestamp of message      : <no timestamp>
target address of message : 09133657489
message text              : Mobaele meshkie man az gham nest smshaye ersalie man kam nest man vase khodam ye ghanone daram har ke smshaye mano javab nade,adam nest!



خواهشن این ها را تو برنامتون تست کنید و هر جا اشکال داشتین بگین
یک نکته دیگه اگر در دیکد کردن PDU ای مشکل داشتین PDU را تو این تاپیک بزارین

----------


## مهران موسوی

ممنون noorsoft جان ... مال من همشون رو ديكد كرد  .. چند تاييشون شكل هم داشت .. يكيش دسته گل بود يكيش ادمك داشت و يكيش هم دو پارتي بود ...

من تا به حال تمامي اس ام اس هاي 6 تا گوشي اعم از ( نوكيا - سوني - سامسونگ - ال جي ) رو روي برنامه تست كردم و همه رو ( چه يك پارتي و چه چند پارتي فارسي و انگليسي ) چه ( Submit  چه Received ) رو به خوبي با تمامي علامتها و فرمت بندي هاش ديكد كرده ...

در كل ميتونم به يقين بگم هر چيزي رو كه نرم افزار MyPhoneExplorer بتونه ديكد كنه برنامه ي من هم ميتونه ...

بعد از اين همه بايد بريم سراغ بحث بر روي AT ها تا بتونيم درايورهايي كه براي پورت نوشتيم رو قوي تر و مجهز تر كنيم ...


( *اميدوارم حالت زود خوب بشه* ) يا حق ...

----------


## noorsoft

مهران جان با این حال در این تاپیک اگه PDU خاصی داری که فکر میکنی بد نیست تست بشه قرار بده تا تمام حالتهای ممکن PDU را بشه در برنامه های نوشته  تست کرد

----------


## noorsoft

دوتا کد دیگه

06918919015050640C9189192330547500008010922295610C  A00500030E0201A0E17C19D47ECBC7E8B0FC0DA287E761FB5B  0E5ABFDD205E991D46A77D2197CBE55220C3EC30881E9E87ED  6F3968FD7683D4EFB73C2C0691C3F23288576687D1695FC8E5  72B914C8303B0CA287E761FB5B0E5ABFDD20F5FB2D0F8BCB73  3468FE9687D7E8B2CBE5728514C4323BDC0689C3F2301D1476  93C3FA72BE0C9ABFE5E135BA0C52BFDF


06918919015050640C9189192330547500008010922295220C  190500030E0202E4617119D47ECBC7E832688E7E93CB21

----------


## مهران موسوی

> دوتا کد دیگه
> 
> 06918919015050640C9189192330547500008010922295610C  A00500030E0201A0E17C19D47ECBC7E8B0FC0DA287E761FB5B  0E5ABFDD205E991D46A77D2197CBE55220C3EC30881E9E87ED  6F3968FD7683D4EFB73C2C0691C3F23288576687D1695FC8E5  72B914C8303B0CA287E761FB5B0E5ABFDD20F5FB2D0F8BCB73  3468FE9687D7E8B2CBE5728514C4323BDC0689C3F2301D1476  93C3FA72BE0C9ABFE5E135BA0C52BFDF
> 
> 
> 06918919015050640C9189192330547500008010922295220C  190500030E0202E4617119D47ECBC7E832688E7E93CB21


فكر كنم اين رو تكراري گذاشتي ...

والا حقيقتش من اس ام اس خاصي رو نديدم كه با بقيه فرق بكنه توي ديكد كردن .. اگه برخورد كردن بدون شك همين جا ميزارم و با هم مورد بررسي قرارش ميديم ..


تصوير از برنامه ي من ( در حال ديكد كردن اس ام اس 2 پارتي بالا )

----------


## noorsoft

00410900000000A00500030902018A6ED0BC3D97BF41F6F019  4D4F83C4E535FAED06ADCBA075789E0691DFF237481C9697E9  2077581C9EA3CB2E970B040281402010080402814020100804  028140D0F71C4D2F83E66179990E5A87E76990BB3CA7FF5C2E  1708040281402010080402814020100804028140201008045A  0

----------


## noorsoft

063406450627002000320035003000300631064A0627064400  2006270639062A06280627063100200647062F064A06470020  0645064A002006AF064A0631064A062F002800340038063306  270639062A002006280639062F0020062806470020062D0633  0627062800200627064106320648062F064700200645064A06  340648062F0029

----------


## مهران موسوی

00410900000000A00500030902018A6ED0BC3D97BF41F6F019  4D4F83C4E535FAED06ADCBA075789E0691DFF237481C9697E9  2077581C9EA3CB2E970B040281402010080402814020100804  028140D0F71C4D2F83E66179990E5A87E76990BB3CA7FF5C2E  1708040281402010080402814020100804028140201008045A  0

اين يكي كه معلوم نبود اصلا چي نوشته . حاصلش شد =

@$


----------------------
063406450627002000320035003000300631064A0627064400  2006270639062A06280627063100200647062F064A06470020  0645064A002006AF064A0631064A062F002800340038063306  270639062A002006280639062F0020062806470020062D0633  0627062800200627064106320648062F064700200645064A06  340648062F0029 

اين يكي هم كه حاصلش شد = ( فكر كنم چند پارتي بوده كه شما يك قسمتش رو اينجا گذاشتين ... )

ال اعتبار هديه ميگيريد(48 ساعت بعد به

----------


## noorsoft

00410900000000A00500030902018A6ED0BC3D97BF41F6F019  4D4F83C4E535FAED06ADCBA075789E0691DFF237481C9697E9  2077581C9EA3CB2E970B040281402010080402814020100804  028140D0F71C4D2F83E66179990E5A87E76990BB3CA7FF5C2E  1708040281402010080402814020100804028140201008045A  0

En smsro vaghti bekhon ke kasi doro 
        baret nabashe...                     
        Poshte saret kasi nest?...

----------


## مهران موسوی

> 00410900000000A00500030902018A6ED0BC3D97BF41F6F019  4D4F83C4E535FAED06ADCBA075789E0691DFF237481C9697E9  2077581C9EA3CB2E970B040281402010080402814020100804  028140D0F71C4D2F83E66179990E5A87E76990BB3CA7FF5C2E  1708040281402010080402814020100804028140201008045A  0
> 
> En smsro vaghti bekhon ke kasi doro 
>         baret nabashe...                     
>         Poshte saret kasi nest?...


سلام ...

اقا اوني كه پايينش نوشتي حاصل ديكد خود اين پيام هست؟؟؟

برام عجيبه ولي ديكد نشد .. يكم كنجكاو شدم و پستهاي قبلي رو چك كردم و اون برنامه كه گفتي كامل ترين برنامه اي هست كه تا به حالا براي PDU نوشته شده پيدا كردم و گرفتمش ( pduspy )

چيز عجيبتر اينه كه حتي  pduspy  هم نتونست اون رو ديكد كنه ...  :متعجب: 

ميشه توضيح بدي با چه برنامه اي ديكد كردي ؟

----------


## noorsoft

با PDUSPY میشه .
شما باید در تنظیمات نرم افزار OUTGOING را انتخاب کنید
من تو برنامم هم درست دیکد کردم اگه توضیحاتی لازم داری تا بگم

----------


## farzad1

با سلام خدمت دوستان 
گاهاً پيامهايي رو دريافت مي كنم كه نمي تونم Decode كنم ميشه در اين مورد راهنمايي كنيد ممنون ميشم.
1- 
07918939050042024004A1225200F5901021711543418C0B05  040B840B84000374050102062F1F2DB6918092384239413244  35424244464341453633363346354346343431363332463145  45414632323546454100030B6A00C54503312E310001C65101  87150603696431360001870706034972616E63656C6C2D4D4D  530001C65201872F06036964313900018720060331302E3133  312E32362E3133380001872106
2-
0791893905004102061B0B819041432349F980709212639581  8070921283318100FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF  FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF  FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF  FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF  FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF  FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
با تشكر

----------


## noorsoft

> ب
> 1- 
> 07918939050042024004A1225200F5901021711543418C0B05  040B840B84000374050102062F1F2DB6918092384239413244  35424244464341453633363346354346343431363332463145  45414632323546454100030B6A00C54503312E310001C65101  87150603696431360001870706034972616E63656C6C2D4D4D  530001C65201872F06036964313900018720060331302E3133  312E32362E3133380001872106


این یک SMS DELIVER REPORT ;که از طرف +989350002420 برای شما ارسال شده است

----------


## noorsoft

> 2-
> 0791893905004102061B0B819041432349F980709212639581  8070921283318100FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF  FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF  FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF  FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF  FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF  FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
> با تشكر


این یکی یک SMS COMMAND هست که از شماره +989350001420 برای شما ارسال شده

COMMAND :    SC-SPECIFIC VALUE

----------


## farzad1

با تشكر از آقاي noorsoft خواهشن مي تونين جزئيات اين دو تا sms  رو بگين با تشكر

----------


## gbg

سلام

0791893905004100040C918939764786520000906050808542  8105351BEE3603

این پیام رو نمی تونم بخونم ، یعنی فرمت کد کردنش فرق داره؟

----------


## noorsoft

> سلام
> 
> 0791893905004100040C918939764786520000906050808542  8105351BEE3603این پیام رو نمی تونم بخونم ، یعنی فرمت کد کردنش فرق داره؟




PDU LENGTH IS 32 BYTES
ADDRESS OF DELIVERING SMSC
    NUMBER IS :    +989350001400
    TYPE OF NR. :    (0x10) International
    NPI :    (0x01) ISDN/Telephone (E.164/163)

MESSAGE HEADER FLAGS    (0x04)
    MESSAGE TYPE :    SMS DELIVER
    MSGS WAITING IN SC :    NO
    REQ. STATUS REPORT :    NO
    USER DATA HEADER :    NO UDH
    REPLY PATH :    NO

ORIGINATING ADDRESS
    NUMBER IS :    +989367746825
    TYPE OF NR. :    (0x10) International
    NPI :    (0x01) ISDN/Telephone (E.164/163)

PROTOCOL IDENTIFIER    (0x00)
    MESSAGE ENTITIES :    SME-to-SME
    PROTOCOL USED :    Implicit / SC-specific

DATA CODING SCHEME    (0x00)
    COMPRESSION :    OFF
    MESSAGE CLASS :    NONE
    ALPHABET USED :    7bit default

SMSC TIMESTAMP :    05/06/09 08:58:24 GMT+4.50

USER DATA PART OF SM
    USER DATA LENGTH :     5 septets
    USER DATA (TEXT) :    56873

----------


## reza6384

سلام.

من در بخش دیکد pdu های دریافتی پیام های چند تایی مشکل دارم.

طبق الگوریتمی که گفته شد،
برای ارسال رشته 12345678باید این رو بفرستیم : 

*31D98C56B3DD70*

که در اون 08 طول رشته هست.

اما مشکل من جایی هست که این رشته در یک پیام چند بخشی میاد , یعنی کلا در دیکد پیام چند بخشی مشکل دارم، ببینید برای یک مثال ساده 153 کاراکتر اول پیام رو هر چیز دلخواهی میزنیم و 8 کاراکتر بعدی رو میزنیم 12345678 که جمعا میشه 161 کاراکتر و در 2 پارت ارسال میشه،
حالا، وقتی این پیام الان توی Inbox من هست با زدن AT+CMGL=1 اونرو باز می کنم :

*06918919015080600C918919224170980000906011021002810F050003C8020262B219AD66BBE100*
طول رشته برابر 15 هست که باید 7 تا به خاطر Header ازش کم کنیم که میشه 8.

اما مشکل اینحاست که 

*62B219AD66BBE100*

*با اینی که طبق الگوریتم حساب کردیم جور در نمیاد*

*31D98C56B3DD70*

یعنی کلا دیکدر من همه پیام های یک بخشی انگلیسی رو درست دیکد میکنه ولی وقتی که به پیام های جند بخشی که هدر اون با 050003 شروع میشه میرسه همه چیزش قاطی میشه.

----------


## noorsoft

هدری که شما 050003 قرار دادین کامل نیست
05 اول مشخص می کنه که هدر 5 بایته در صورتی که شما دو بایت بیشتر برای هدر نگذاشته اید

pdu

*06918919015080600C918919224170980000906011021002810F050003C8020262B219AD66BBE100*
کاملا صحیح ساخته شده است

----------


## sadeghgilanisadegh

لطفا کسی در مورد دیکد کردن SMS Delivery Report و فرمت اونو میدونه توضیح بده

----------


## sadeghgilanisadegh

Please Help Me

066B0B819011xx3022F79060325192420C9060325192420C0000000012

چرا 06  قرار گرفته SMSC که وجود نداره

0000000012 چطوری مشخص شه که دلیور شده و نشده
00 Deliver 
60   and 62   fail

----------


## mehdigmp

من در دیکد کردن sms زیر مشکل دارم لطفا کمک کنید
06918919015000240C91891933298066000021607081935241  9945568C25652D77E230681E6687DB2071193447BFDB6110F9  3DA787DDA0F39B1D6E83DEED34D91E9687DBA035FA2D0689C3  73749A0CB28741E4B01CA42FBBC9E5731AD47EDBC3E6F0190D  1287E7E83419640F83C46179385F0685F36137B90C1287E5EE  70BB0C92A7F569D03A2C279741E2F01C9D2683C8613928ED06  91DFEE7C18840EB7D37

----------

